# Spamfilter ISPConfig 3 für Relaydomänen - geht nicht?!



## neovanmatix (4. März 2015)

Hallo,
ich bin etwas irritiert. Ich nutze einen ISPConfig 3 (Perfect Server Guide, Debian Wheezy, Apache2 + Dovecot), welcher die eMails meiner Domain direkt (d.h. per MX-Eintrag) annimmt.
Er relayed diese eMails an einen nachgelagerten Exchange 2013-Server. Hintergrund war, dass ich eine Möglichkeit habe, die eingehenden eMails auf Spam/Viren zu prüfen, bevor sie an den Exchange gehen.

Das hat bisher auch immer gut funktioniert; habe diesen "zusätzlichen" Fix für den Spamfilter eingerichtet:
http://blog.purrucker.de/2010/07/01/verbesserung-des-spam-schutzes-bei-ispconfig-3-postfix/

Vor kurzem musste ich meinen ISPConfig-Server neu installieren - gab Probleme mit dem Dateisystem; da wirklich sonst nichts eingerichtet ist (bis auf 5 Relay-Domänen, die an den Exchange durchgereicht werden) und 2 Websiten, war mir die Neuinstallation ganz recht.
Also, wieder nach dem HowTo vorgegangen, den Spamfilter-Fix eingetragen, meine Relay-Domänen, etc.

Nun habe ich aber das Problem, dass ich täglich mehrere Spammails bekomme, die mich wahnsinnig machen - die habe ich damals auch bekommen, nachdem ich den Spamfilter etwas schärfer gestellt hatte, war damit jedoch Ruhe.
Ich spreche von:
"Verbraucherteam Süd" - "Ihre Krankenkasse zockt Sie ab"
"Kundenservice" - "Onlineumfrage"
"Fubook" - "Du wurdest angestupst"
etc. Alles Spammails auf Deutsch.
Jetzt schaue ich in den Header der Nachrichten rein, und finde zwar einen Hinweis darauf, dass die eMail von Amavis auf Viren geprüft wurde - jedoch keinen Hinweis, dass die Mail auf Spam geprüft wurde (da gibts doch immer einen X-SPAM-Tag mit einer Score?).

Hat jemand eine Idee, wo genau ich das prüfen kann - also, ob der Spamfilter überhaupt greift?

Hier mal ein Header:

```
Received: from ex1.bm.local (192.168.2.101) by ex1.bm.local (192.168.2.101)
with Microsoft SMTP Server (TLS) id 15.0.995.29 via Mailbox Transport; Tue, 3
Mar 2015 18:17:30 +0100
Received: from ex1.bm.local (192.168.2.101) by ex1.bm.local (192.168.2.101)
with Microsoft SMTP Server (TLS) id 15.0.995.29; Tue, 3 Mar 2015 18:17:29
+0100
Received: from web1.xxx.de (192.168.2.102) by ex1.bm.local (192.168.2.101)
with Microsoft SMTP Server (TLS) id 15.0.995.29 via Frontend Transport; Tue,
3 Mar 2015 18:17:29 +0100
Received: from localhost (localhost.localdomain [127.0.0.1])
    by web1.xxx.de (Postfix) with ESMTP id B9CC1816D4
    for <webmaster@xxx>; Tue,  3 Mar 2015 18:17:30 +0100 (CET)
X-Virus-Scanned: Debian amavisd-new at web1.xxx.de
Received: from web1.xxx.de ([127.0.0.1])
    by localhost (web1.xxx.de [127.0.0.1]) (amavisd-new, port 10024)
    with ESMTP id gro5YEGyfk4x for <webmaster@xxx>;
    Tue,  3 Mar 2015 18:17:30 +0100 (CET)
Received: from mail1.deinfunbook.com (mail1.deinfunbook.com [134.119.5.159])
    by web1.xxx.de (Postfix) with ESMTP id 3030E816C3
    for <webmaster@xxx>; Tue,  3 Mar 2015 18:17:29 +0100 (CET)
Received: by mail1.deinfunbook.com id hunmak000ds1 for <webmaster@xxx>; Tue, 3 Mar 2015 18:16:27 +0100 (envelope-from <bounce-1425402987.8080.89116252@deinfunbook.com>)
DKIM-Signature: v=1; a=rsa-sha256; s=c; d=deinfunbook.com; l=346;
    t=1425402987; c=relaxed/relaxed;
    h=mime-version:content-type:content-transfer-encoding:from:to:subject:message-id:date;
    bh=0Hh3JdjfY8iIiSQw67wxSyu56ODlB4rVtCRG+qUfdXs=;
    b=T2YpGMZ6E8Mh0JV3mMX6jGhAc+lfvZk7PiQFZk7YjOE1PgQE+5riWIuFGOIg95Uold/hO6W7AeaH
    grUlHsrm9pDd9yvI5TWVc15kMuLgHklG5KDDhgF4kIhUxk9PDCQ7Ks0twQWCOGqML8I6VrrqzsVg
    v6BJTi+roVwhHxw79R0=
DomainKey-Signature: a=rsa-sha1; c=nofws; d=deinfunbook.com; s=c;
    h=mime-version:content-type:content-transfer-encoding:from:to:subject:message-id:date;
    b=DiqrIfop7tEeRII+p2ScC8/Oz1bXYO9jI/Bg+3fo6H9LsaQ0b35iZOWAcks2aswMUr1KCHaGs+Dw
    od6EAcBTdeVGGOblD4oWTa9BIKbU3E7fNkLquqZWWFR863RZm7A1h3Nrs/HS/3ROc3CJBNEM8Ugi
    c6xtxwxZo2+F0MQ/blE=
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=ISO-8859-1
Content-Transfer-Encoding: quoted-printable
From: Funbook <no-reply@deinfunbook.com>
To: webmaster@xxx
Subject: Du wurdest angestupst
Message-ID: <c4b73e79f9ffada1cef3630562255847@deinfunbook.com>
User-Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; rv:24.0) Gecko/20100101
Thunderbird/31.1.0
List-Unsubscribe: <http://www.deinfunbook.com/abm/54113015/89116252/34ae6e8017bd0cad1ade740aa993275e/>,
<mailto:u-54113015-89116252-34ae6e8017bd0cad1ade740aa993275e@deinfunbook.com>
Date: Tue, 3 Mar 2015 18:16:27 +0100
Return-Path: bounce-1425402987.8080.89116252@deinfunbook.com
X-MS-Exchange-Organization-Network-Message-Id: 3a26ad18-51bc-49c6-b4e2-08d223ed1013
X-MS-Exchange-Organization-AVStamp-Enterprise: 1.0
X-MS-Exchange-Organization-AuthSource: ex1.bm.local
X-MS-Exchange-Organization-AuthAs: Anonymous
```


----------



## Till (4. März 2015)

Zitat von neovanmatix:


> Das hat bisher auch immer gut funktioniert; habe diesen "zusätzlichen" Fix für den Spamfilter eingerichtet:
> http://blog.purrucker.de/2010/07/01/verbesserung-des-spam-schutzes-bei-ispconfig-3-postfix/


Die Blacklists kannst Du doch direkt in ISPConfig einstellen, dafür muss man keine config Datei manuell ändern. Siehe System > Server config > mail.



Zitat von neovanmatix:


> Jetzt schaue ich in den Header der Nachrichten rein, und finde zwar einen Hinweis darauf, dass die eMail von Amavis auf Viren geprüft wurde - jedoch keinen Hinweis, dass die Mail auf Spam geprüft wurde (da gibts doch immer einen X-SPAM-Tag mit einer Score?).


Der Score wird nur angezeigt wenn er > als der in spam tag level eingestellt ist. Wenn dort steht dass die mail von amavis geprüft wurde, dann wurde sie auf spam und viren geprüft, es gibt da keinen zusatz tag für spam Prüfung.

Wenn Du emails nurweiter leitetst musst u unter spamfilter > user / domain in ispconfig zumest einen eintrag für @domain.de anlegen mit local = yes und der spamfilter policy, die angewendet werden soll.


----------



## neovanmatix (4. März 2015)

Hallo Till,
okay, jetzt bleibt dann noch eine Frage:
Ich leite die eMails, wie gesagt, weiter (Relay-Domänen + EMail-Routing an internen Exchange). Wo stelle ich für diese Domänen den Spamlevel ein, damit ich ihn schärfer stellen kann?


----------



## Till (4. März 2015)

Zitat von neovanmatix:


> Ich leite die eMails, wie gesagt, weiter (Relay-Domänen + EMail-Routing an internen Exchange). Wo stelle ich für diese Domänen den Spamlevel ein, damit ich ihn schärfer stellen kann?


Das hatte ich an sich oben beschrieben:



Zitat von Till:


> Wenn Du emails nurweiter leitetst musst u unter spamfilter > user / domain in ispconfig zumest einen eintrag für @domain.de anlegen mit local = yes und der spamfilter policy, die angewendet werden soll.


Den eigentlichen Level stellst Du dann wie üblich in der spamfilter policy ein. denn die policy ist ja die Zusammenfassung von einzelnen spamfilter Eunstellungen zu einem Regel-Satz. Der Level ab dem eine Mail markiert wird ist der spam tag 2 level.


----------



## neovanmatix (4. März 2015)

Du hast recht - und ich frage mich gerade, warum ich deinen letzten Satz überlesen habe :-o
Hm komisch; das bedeutet doch im Umkehrschluss, dass bisher der ISPConfig meine eMails garnicht auf Spam geprüft hat - den das mit dem Spambenutzer-hinzufügen hatte ich auch bei der alten Installation nicht gemacht (kenne den Punkt garnicht). 

Habe das jetzt mal nachgetragen und werde es beobachten - vielen Dank dir!


----------



## Till (4. März 2015)

Zitat von neovanmatix:


> Hm komisch; das bedeutet doch im Umkehrschluss, dass bisher der ISPConfig meine eMails garnicht auf Spam geprüft hat - den das mit dem Spambenutzer-hinzufügen hatte ich auch bei der alten Installation nicht gemacht (kenne den Punkt garnicht).


Jein. Amavis hat eine Standardkonfiguration, diese greift wenn keine policy vorliegt. Diese hat aber sehr hohe scores und erbringt daher fast keine Filterwirkung.


----------



## neovanmatix (6. März 2015)

Hey Till,
ich muss mich nochmal bei dir bedanken - zum einen, weil diese wirklich nervenden Spam-Mails ordentlich mit "Spam" getagged und verschoben werden, und weil du mir grundsätzlich - auch wenn ich nur alle paar Monate eine Frage habe - helfen kannst. Danke dafür!


----------

